# Awareness



## camau71 (Dec 18, 2012)

I currently work as a conditioning and nutritional trainer for emergency response personnel; Fire, LEO and EMS.  I have found the most effective method for initiating change in a population is by helping them to become aware of a few facts regarding what seems to be a confusing subject.

The primary threats to EMS personnel are injuries and illnesses related to metabolic syndrome.  Metabolic syndrome onset is primarily a factor of lifestyle choices.  The four primary causes of both of these problems are:

Poor nutritional choices
Physical inactivity (lack of exercise)
Cumulative effects of stress 
Smoking

I would start this discussion with basic human physiology.  Humans haven't changed much over the last several thousand years.  The human body is a marvelous machine built for movement and designed to fuel and repair itself with natural, unrefined foods and water.

The world HAS changed over the past 130 years to the point that we now feed our bodies all sorts of chemically enhanced "foods" and spend the majority of our time sitting somewhere.  This may be at home, in the car, or at our respective jobs waiting for a call or responding to one. 

Instead of natural movement to relieve the effects of stress and keep our bodies functional, we tend to medicate with electronic distractions, alcohol, drugs or food.

Creating change is fairly simple, but not necessarily easy or convenient.  My personal feelings about the work we do are tied to devotion to duty and being able to meet patient needs without breaking down in the process.

I recently retired from mine rescue where we worked a 12 1/2 hour shift with an hour commute in each direction.  On work days I would do a short metcon workout before leaving home, and always took my food with me.  This required some investment of my off duty time to prepare, but once I developed a system, it was pretty easy.

It really is about choices after all.  Comments?


----------



## firecoins (Dec 18, 2012)

What is a met on workout?


----------



## camau71 (Dec 18, 2012)

Metcon is short for metabolic conditioning.  Typically a short duration (under 30 minutes), medium to  high intensity workout that may be done using bodyweight exercises or a combination of weights and body work.

Crossfit is a good source of information on this subject but for those starting out, scaling the workouts is important to avoid injury or excessive soreness.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 18, 2012)

firecoins said:


> What is a met on workout?



Metabolic Conditioning workout I believe. Big in Crossfit or something like that.

Involves all kinds of lovely things that are timed and such. Tabata intervals, etc. 

All in all quite the workout.


Edit: beat me to it


----------

